# Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2007)

Díeser Thread ist für diejenigen, die unbedingt glauben darüber debattieren zu müssen,
 auf welchen Klingelknopf sie  drücken müssen,  damit der Krach im  Haus aufhört.

Ein seriöser Anbieter ist immer erreichbar und nennt gültige Kontaktadressen.


----------



## Klaus_242 (11 Dezember 2007)

so, hab nun an alle mailadressen die ich finden konnte meinen widerspruch geschickt. ( [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] )

eine konnte garnicht erst zugestellt werden, auf die anderen bekam ich diese antwort:

--------------------


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> leider kann Ihre Anfrage auf diesem Wege nicht bearbeitet werden. Nutzen Sie bitte unser Kontaktformular im internen Bereich. Diese finden Sie unter dem Punkt "zur Hilfe" im eingeloggten Bereich.
> 
> ...



:roll::wall::roll:


Gruß,

Klaus_242


----------



## comcore (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Also ich hab mal per Fax widerrufen und kommende Post mit dem Hinweis "Annahme verweigert - zurück an Absender" ungeöffnet wieder in den gelben Kasten stecken.

Naja, beim nächsten mal sind wir schlauer :wall:


----------



## Citticatt (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

aallsoo jungs/mädels ich habe meine mail vorhin auch geschicht und bekan die gleiche wie klaus zurück  dumm is ja nur ich habe ja mein profil gelöscht und kann mich NICHT mehr einloggen .............. gott is dat ma kacke lol

nunja ich hab die mail´s gespeichert nach mir die sinflut......

vielleicht wirkt es ja das ich mit rein geschrieben habe wenn sie mich weiter belästigen gebe ich die sache an meinen anwalt weiter...

grüsslä citti


----------



## comcore (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

wie kann man denn da das Profil löschen?? :roll: Ich hab da nix gefunden


----------



## Citticatt (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ach ja als mail kam bei 

BETREFF: [Ticket#20071211100xxxxx] Automatisch erstellte Antwort: Keine  Bearbeitung möglich

wahrscheinlich ist das die anzahl der mails die sie automatisch so beantwortet haben...


----------



## Citticatt (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



comcore schrieb:


> wie kann man denn da das Profil löschen?? :roll: Ich hab da nix gefunden




bei hilfe gibts da nen punkt mit löschen.


----------



## comcore (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> bei hilfe gibts da nen punkt mit löschen.



Genau das funktioniert grad nicht, scheinbar abgeschalten.


----------



## Citticatt (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hmm also gestern ging das noch, wurde mir auch dort bestätigt das mein profil gelöscht ist und ich 14 tage zeit hätte es mir nochmal zu überlegen  kkllaarooo *überlegüberlegüberleg*


----------



## comcore (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Dann werd ichs heut Abend nochmal versuchen. Hab zwar noch nix ins Profil rein geschrieben, aber man sollte jede Möglichkeit ausschöpfen und den Account löschen


----------



## ShyBoysWin (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte die Seite vor einen paar Wochen mal besucht, aber einen Fantasienamen, nur meine eigene Mailaddresse angegeben.

Was passiert denn nun?


----------



## Klaus_242 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

also genau das will ich ja vermeiden!

sobald du dich da einloggst haben sie ja nen nachweis das du den dienst "genutzt" hast... ausserdem ist das doch eh völliger blödsinn da ja mein profil gesperrt ist... zumindest stand in der rechnung " sobald sie den betrag beglichen haben wird ihr profil wieder freigeschaltet..."

unglaublich dieser verein...


Gruß,

Klaus_242


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



ShyBoysWin schrieb:


> Was passiert denn nun?


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121



Klaus_242 schrieb:


> unglaublich dieser verein...


und  was bedrückt dich dabei? Falls du das hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
und  den Thread auch nur oberflächlig  gelesen hast,  solltest du die Sinnlosigkeit erkennen,
 sich darüber aufzuregen


----------



## nolimit79 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW:  Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

wenn ihr account löschen geht, steht da nicht bei euch:
kündigung vorgemerkt am so und so vielten?
könnt aber immer noch auf die seite gehen?


----------



## Ruval (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW:  Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo!

Bin heute auch auf nachbarschaft24.net reingefallen. War halt neugierig, wer mir da aus meiner "Nachbarschaft" eine Nachricht geschickt hat. Naja, schön blöd von mir aber wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.
Habe leider erst nach meiner Registrierung festgestellt (u.a. durch dieses Internetforum), was das eigentlich für ein "Sch..." ist bzw. hatte sowieso vor mich abzumelden, sobald ich die angebliche Nachricht gelesen hatte. Immerhin hat man ja ein 14tägiges Widerrufsrecht.
War alles nicht so leicht, wie ich es dachte. Scheint mir aber doch gelungen zu sein. Hier nochmal alles in Kürze, falls es jemandem noch genauso ergeht und damit er nicht die bisherigen 130 Seiten durchlesen braucht:

- Die Hilfeoption auf der Seite mit der man widerrufen bzw. sein Profil löschen kann, funktionierte nicht ("...interface ist nicht verfügbar, versuchen sie es später noch mal)
> hab mir zur Sicherheit mal davon ein Screenshot gemacht.

- Mails an [email protected] o. [email protected] kamen als nicht bearbeitbar (weil automatisch, oder so) wieder zurück ("...bitte wenden sie sich an den support auf der homepage)
> hab dann meinen Widerruf an [email protected] geschickt, wie hier auch empfohlen. Da kam keine automatische Mail zurück.

- Gleichzeitig ab ich noch auf der Homepage unter Hilfe die Möglichkeit genutzt denen direkt eine Nachricht über den Anfragepunkt Sonstiges zu schicken. Da gab es zwar auch den Punkt "Vertragsbedingungen (hieß irgendwie so?)", aber da müsste man vorher anklicken, dass man weiß, dass man hier nicht widerrufen kann. Hab's aber sicherheitshalber auch darüber geschickt.
> Jedenfalls hab ich die  Bestätigung (wie oben schon bekannt) meines Widerrufs dann auch etwas später per Mail bekommen. Absender war diesmal [email protected]

- Leider konnte ich mein Profil (steht eh nichts drin) nicht manuell löschen (s.o.). Ist mir aber egal, da ich die Seite eh nicht mehr besuchen werde  und in meinem Widerruf aufgefordert habe, dass sie es löschen müssen. Mit ihrer Bestätigung sollten sie dem auch zugestimmt haben. 

Bin jetzt echt froh, dass ich diese Widerspruchsbestätigung habe und hoffe, dass sich das Thema damit auch erledigt hat. Mit der Widerspruchsbestätigung müsste ich auch rechtlich abgesichert sein. Da ich innerhalb der 14tagesfrist lag, sollte es auch keine "rechtmäßige" Kostenforderung geben.
Schickt auf jeden Fall an alle möglichen und unmöglichen Mailadressen oder offiziellen Anfragemöglichkeiten dieser Hompeage euren widerruf und läßt ihn euch bestätigen.
Ich weiß, viel neues hab ich wahrscheinlich nicht gesagt, aber vielleicht hilft es Euch ja trotzdem irgendwie
Grüße


----------



## comcore (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Heute hat es geklappt, mal schaun ob dennoch Post kommt :sun:



> Ich möchte meinen Account löschen
> 
> Wir bedauern deinen Widerruf sehr, falls du dich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden willst, nehmen wir dich gerne wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf. Du hast dich am 11.12.2007 angemeldet. Du kannst diesen Service noch bis zum Ablauf der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist kostenlos nutzen. Nach den 14 Tagen werden deine Daten entfernt. Bitte hab jedoch Verständnis dafür, dass die Löschung der Daten bis zu 14 Tage dauern kann (z.B. Google, Yahoo, usw.).


----------



## Citticatt (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

hehe dann warte mal ab ob du noch ne rechnung bekommst :-P


----------



## dine82 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallöchen,

mir gings wie ruval,deshalb brauche ich das ganze auch nicht mehr zu schreiben, hab auch eine Bestätigung meines Widerrufs bekommen:




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben Ihren Widerruf erfasst. Sollten Sie eine Rechnung erhalten haben, so
> sehen Sie diese als gegenstandslos an.
> ...



ich hoffe es hat sich hiermit erledigt... wünsche allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## darkdragon (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo, ich habe eine E-Mail an die Geschrieben. Jedoch konnte diese nicht an [email protected] gesendet werden. Welche E-Mail-Adresse funktioniert?



> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification. THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY. YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE. Delivery to the following recipients has been delayed.        [email protected]


----------



## Jule (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Citticatt schrieb:


> bei hilfe gibts da nen punkt mit löschen.



der Punkt geht aber nur wenn die 14tägige kostenfreie Zeit noch nicht abgelaufen ist, oder?:wall:


----------



## Jule (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Ruval schrieb:


> Hallo!
> _Full quote gekürzt modaction _



Klingt ja gut, aber geht dass denn auch wenn meine 14tägige Frist schon abgelaufen ist?


----------



## Jule (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich habe heute diese Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen, dass ich den Mist widerrufe! Ist diese Mail nun darauf bezogen, dass sie mein Profil nach 2 Jahren löschen oider sofort?Die haben mich außerdem mit Herr Hesse angeschrieben, schon mal total doof!
lg Jule



> Sehr geehrter Herr Hesse,
> 
> wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch
> respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung. Ihre 14-tägige Widerrufsfrist ist jedoch
> ...


----------



## saarschwenker (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

das ist mal wieder eine standardmail...mach dir keine sorgen, du kommst ohne zu zahlen da wieder raus, wie das hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde. ich warte jetzt seit ca 2 monaten auf die erste mahnung...je öfters du denen schreibst, um so öfters bekommst du mails von denen, einfach totstellen und gar nicht reagieren....außer: du bekommst einen gerichtlichen (wichtig) mahnbescheid per post zugestellt (einschreiben mit rückschein von amtswegen) dann machst du ein kreuzchen dort wo steht, daß die forderung unbegründet ist. und schickst es zurück...wie gesagt steht alles hier drin im forum


----------



## angi39 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ich hab auchgleiche Müll;





> Sehr geehrte Frau *****,
> 
> noch vor der Anmeldung ist auf der Webseite eindeutig der Hinweis ersichtlich,
> dass nach dem 14-tägigem Testzugang oder vorzeitig von Ihnen angeforderter
> ...


----------



## nolimit79 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> das ist mal wieder eine standardmail...mach dir keine sorgen, du kommst ohne zu zahlen da wieder raus, wie das hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde. ich warte jetzt seit ca 2 monaten auf die erste mahnung...




also hattest du dann auch diese mail erhalten: wir bedauern blabla, einen wiederruf per email geschickt und dann wurdest du davon befreit?


----------



## nolimit79 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



Kater Casimir schrieb:


> Profil löschen.
> 
> .




wie kann man denn ein profil löschen?
da steht ja gar nirgendswo nocheinmal, welche addy und namen man angegeben hat.


----------



## saarschwenker (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> also hattest du dann auch diese mail erhalten: wir bedauern blabla, einen wiederruf per email geschickt und dann wurdest du davon befreit?



äh wie befreit?? vom zahlen? oder von der spam wut? sorry, aber ich versteh das jetzt net, liegt evtl. daran, dass ich saarländer bin !?:scherzkeks:

also wie gesagt, ich warte immer noch auf mahnungen, inkassobüros und rechtsanwälte...bis jetzt nichts, komisch komisch :scherzkeks:


----------



## Kater Casimir (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> wie kann man denn ein profil löschen?
> da steht ja gar nirgendswo nocheinmal, welche addy und namen man angegeben hat.


Versteh' ich jetzt nicht. Du hast den Service doch irgendwann mal genutzt, oder? Selbstverständlich weiß ich, mit welcher Mail-Adresse und welchem Passwort ich mich angemeldet habe. 

So, irgendwo ließ sich dann auch das Profil löschen und - PENG - weg war es. Ein erneuter Anmeldeversuch (probehalber) mit den alten Nutzerdaten scheiterte dann. Also gehe ich davon aus, daß das Profil dauerhaft gelöscht ist.


----------



## nolimit79 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ABER WOO LÄSST SICH DENN das profile löschen??????
bitte helft mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nolimit79 (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ohje, entschuldige, aber ich bin irgendwie total nervös.

meine kostenlose Zeit endet in zwei Tagen und weiss nicht, was ich recht machen soll!!!!

ich hab mir auch hier alles durchgelesen, aber irgendwie beunruhigt mich das noch alles.

:unzufrieden:

irgendwie ist mein fall wohl anders als bei den anderen.

so wie ich das hier verstanden habe, darf man gar nicht erst die dienstleistungen nutzen, wenn man widerrufen möchte.

nun hatte ich als erstes mein account unter hilfe und vertragsfragen gelöscht, daraufhin stand dort: kuendigung vorgemerkt bis zum 17.12.2007.

dann dachte ich, dass es fuer mich gegessen waere, habe dann dort aus spass ein paar einstellungen vorgenommen.
das heisst ja jetzt eigentlich, dass ich doch deren dienstleistung beansprucht habe? ohje!!!:cry:

erst tage später bin ich darauf gekommen mal zu googlen und bin auf die seite gestossen und hab mir alles durchgelesen. seit dem werd ich kirre.
hab dann gleich ein widerruf und kuendigung und alles per email geschickt und hab dann auch einen brief mit " wir bedauern ihre entscheidung, werden diese natuerlich berücksichtigen... blabla" erhalten, wie viele andere auch.

nun weiss ich nicht, ob das fuer mich nun gegessen ist oder ob ich nun den vertrag mit denen eingegangen bin, weil ich trotzdem einige angaben gemacht habe, also deren dienstleistung beansprucht habe?
aber dennoch haben sie mir diese bestätigung geschickt.
und unter account löschen steht bei mir, ihre kündigung ist VORGEMERKT zum... s.o.

fuer jede hilfe wäre ich wiiirklich sehr sehr dankbar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> ohje, entschuldige, aber ich bin irgendwie total nervös.


Wozu, wie du hier sicher oft gelesen hast, kein Grund besteht.


> ich hab mir auch hier alles durchgelesen, aber irgendwie beunruhigt mich das noch alles.


Auch diese beiden Links gelesen?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicherheit-im-internet/abo-und-vertragsfallen/

Die erklären alles über das Geschäftsmodell inkl. rechtlicher Grundlagen.


> irgendwie ist mein fall wohl anders als bei den anderen.


Sehe ich nicht so.


> nun hatte ich als erstes mein account unter hilfe und vertragsfragen gelöscht, daraufhin stand dort: kuendigung vorgemerkt bis zum 17.12.2007.


Ist doch schön.


> aber dennoch haben sie mir diese bestätigung geschickt.
> und unter account löschen steht bei mir, ihre kündigung ist VORGEMERKT zum... s.o.


Wie gesagt: Ist doch schön. Oder nicht?

Solltest du vor Gericht kommen, dann wird England auch Fußballeuropameister. Ich red von der EM 2008. Im Finale schlagen sie dann Island.


----------



## nolimit79 (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

ja, aber ich habe doch deren dienstleistungen in anspruch genommen, dadurch, dass ich wild um mich geklickt habe, oder nicht?
aber so wie ich das hier vestanden habe, und auch nachhinein in deren AGBs, dass dadurch der Widerruf "flöten" geht.

und wenn eine kündigung vorgesehen ist zum 17.12.2007 heisst es ja nicht, dass die kündigung eingangen ist..?!?!?!?


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Ich verstehe wirklich dein Problem nicht.
Auf der Startseite steht:


> Lerne nette Menschen kennen, melde dich jetzt an und *teste unsere Community vierzehn Tage kostenlos.*


In den AGB steht:


> 2.6 Für die Dienstleitung/den Service von nachbarschaft24 wird ein Betrag in Höhe von 9,00 Euro pro Monat erhoben. Der Betrag ist halbjährlich zahlbar und im Voraus zu entrichten. *Um dem Nutzer die Möglichkeit zu bieten sich nachhaltig von den Vorteilen von nachbarschaft24 zu überzeugen, wird dem Nutzer bereits im Rahmen des gesetzlichen 14-tägigen Widerrufsrechts der Zugang zur Verfügung gestellt. *In bestimmten Fällen wird dem Nutzer eine Verlängerung des Testzeitraumes zugestanden. Akzeptiert der Nutzer diese Verlängerung, geht die Testphase automatisch in den Vertrag über, solange der Kunde nicht innerhalb des verlängerten Testzeitraumes die Möglichkeit zur Kündigung nutzt.


Wenn das nicht eindeutig ist, was dann?
Noch einmal ganz kurz: Sogar nach deren Startseite und AGB darf man 14 Tage lang diesen Dienst *kostenlos* nutzen. Du bist, soweit ich das sehe, nicht mal im Widerspruch zu deren Aussagen auf der Webseite.

Also: Du kannst dich beruhigen.


----------



## nolimit79 (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

vielen vielen dank!!!!
aber noch die klitze kleine letzte frage:
haette ich dann jetzt eine kündigung oder ein widerruf schicken sollen?
soll ich das nochmal schirftlich per fax senden?
oder soll ich beides einfach schicken, sowohl kündigung als auch wiederruf?
oder ist das denen egal?

lg gruesse
nolimit
(das ist jetzt wirklich die letzte frage und vielen dank nochmal bis hierhin, ihr habt wirklich gute nerven )


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



nolimit79 schrieb:


> oder ist das denen egal?


"denen" ist alles egal, weil es automatische Mailbeantwortungprogramme sind
 oder glaubst du im Ernst, da sitzen hunderte von Beduinen   und  lesen die Mails? :scherzkeks:


nolimit79 schrieb:


> (das ist jetzt wirklich die letzte frage und vielen dank nochmal bis hierhin, ihr habt wirklich gute nerven )


trotz der guten Nerven, hör bitte auf zu zittern. Jedesmal wenn ich auf ein Posting 
von dir klicke, rappelt  mein Keyboard  und meine Festplatte fängt an zu scheppern.
 Wovor im Himmels willen, hast du nur so ein fürchterliche Angst?  Hast du immer noch 
nicht begriffen, was das für ein Verein ist?
Die wollen  Geld, egal wie, haben aber keinerlei Anspruch darauf, so what?


----------



## nolimit79 (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

))

ok ok ok!!!! danke danke danke!!!!
ich weiss ja auch nicht was mit mir los ist.
immer wenn ich daran denke fängt mein herz rasend an zu pochen, wo ich mir dann auch denke, blödes organ, hast doch gar kein recht und grund dazu!
irgendwie hat mich das alles verrückt gemacht. haha..., ich bin jetzt wieder erleichtert.

vielen dank nochmal!!!!

(ach, hab übrigens hab ich denen nochmal einen fax geschickt unter der nummer 00423662901808 und es wurde umgeleitet nach hamburg 004940 38017 88 2502, falls das jemanden interessiert! :-?)

:scherzkeks:


----------



## that_man (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ola,
gehöre auch zu den betroffenen. erstmal ein grosses lob an dieses forum und die mods. hab wirklich viele nützliche infos hier gefunden. eine frage hätte ich allerdings noch. habe letzten dienstag die rechnung bekommen und dann am mittwoch den widerruf an zwei verschiedene email adressen geschickt die hier mal aufgetaucht sind. allerdings hab ich bis jetzt nichts mehr von denen gehört obwohl der versand angeblich bei beiden adressen erfolgreich war ([email protected] und [email protected]). nicht dass ich mir von der antwort viel versprechen würde aber ich würde doch ganz gerne wissen ob jemand hier in der letzten zeit ebenfalls so einen widerspruch verschickt hat und bei welcher adresse ihr schon ne bestätigung bekommen habt. danke schonmal


----------



## Vanillekeks (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet. Ich hatte anfangs November die Rechnung bekommen und habe schriftlich einen Brief per Einschreiben/Rückschein in die Schweiz geschickt. Der Rückschein kam mit Unterschrift zurück, der Brief war aufgesetzt von der Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Es kam ein paar Tage später ne Mail, mit demselben Kommentar wie bei Euch Inkasso …. Auf diese Mail habe ich nicht reagiert und wurde auch seitdem nicht mehr Belästigt. Es ist gut zu wissen dass es dieses Forum gibt.

Vanillekeks


----------



## flx18 (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zugangsdebatten nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Wollt mal meine Erfahrung nun posten:

Habe mich angemeldet, allerdings nach dem "Ok" auf der Seite nicht mehr die Wiederholungs-Eingabe meiner Email bestätigt.

Danach prüfte ich ob ich bereits ein Passwort zugewiesen bekommen habe, worauf sich bestätigte das ich doch in der Datenbank eingetragen wurde.

Dann habe ich an allen möglichen Emailadressen von denen eine Email mit dem Gebrauch vom Widerrufsrecht geschickt, worauf ich jeweils die Antwort erhielt das die Email nicht bearbeitet werden konnte worauf ich mich doch per Kontaktformular melden solle.

Nachgedacht: habe ich natürlich nicht getan, weil die vermutlich nach meinem Widerrufs mich durchs einloggen (um das Kontaktformular zu gebrauchen) wieder als offizielles (und AKTIVES) Mitglied darstellen würden.


Nun sind bereits ca. 4 Wochen vergangen und ich habe keine Email mehr (SOWIE RECHNUNG) von denen bekommen und ich vermute sie werden sich auch nicht mehr melden (außer das Sei-Mein-Freund mir weiter Emails schickt wie zB. "Oliver aus deiner Nachbarschaft lädt ein..") 


mfg felix


----------



## gueni (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Also , ich habe mich auch hinreissen lassen , mich dort anzumelden, ich ging aber nie auf die Seite selbst, allerdings muss man das, damit man sich per Mail abmelden kann, wodurch das natürlich nur mit einem Login geht.

Nun ja, ich schrieb dann eben einen Anmeldungswiderruf und schickte denen das per FAX auf die Nummer : +423 662 901 808

Jetzt nach 2 Wochen habe ich die Bestätigung meines Widerrufes bekommen :

********************************


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gerne wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf. Sollten Sie eine Rechnung erhalten haben, sehen Sie diese als nichtig an.
> 
> ...


***********************************

Natürlich kam diese Bestätigung per mail und ich auch nicht dumm, hab da drauf eine "Danke" - mail gesendet um zu checken , ob die Mail-Adresse "empfangsbereit" ist. Jetzt nun nach knapp 1/2 Stunde kam noch kein Zustellungsfehler also ist die Mailadresse "gut"!!!

Mailed also eure Anmeldungswiderrufe an folgende Adresse : "[email protected]"

Oder um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen faxen und mailen !

Ich hoffe ich habe euch damit geholfen und einigen unanehmlichkeiten erspart !

Mfg. Gueni


----------



## gueni (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ahja und noch etwas, schaut euch mal die Rechnungen genauer an, wenn da irgendwo steht :

"Diese Rechnung ist vom Computer generiert"

also so ne Art Serienbrief-Rechnung , dann haut sie einfach in den Müll 

Mfg Gueni


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



gueni schrieb:


> Ahja und noch etwas, schaut euch mal die Rechnungen genauer an, wenn da irgendwo steht :
> "Diese Rechnung ist vom Computer generiert"
> also so ne Art Serienbrief-Rechnung , dann haut sie einfach in den Müll


DAS IST QUATSCH!

Eine Rechnung ist nicht deshalb gegenstandslos, weil sie aus dem PC generiert wurde. Ansonsten hätte die T-Com dieses Jahrtausend noch keinen Cent zu recht erhalten ...

Selbstverständlich können Rechnungen auch rechtswirksam per Serienbrief-Funktion erstellt werden. Bei Vorsteuerabzugsberechtigten oberhalb des Grenzwerts muss eine eindeutige Nummer vergeben werden - das alleine hat aber mit Serienbrief etc. nix zu tun!

Wohlgemerkt: Natürlich kann alleine durch eine Rechnung keine Forderung begründet werden - sonstige Einwände gelten natürlich uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Odin44 (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo, ich bin auch einer von diesen trotteln die auf diesen MIST reingefallen sind. Bei mir geht es sogar um 2 anmeldungen die getätigt haben soll, wovon eine stimmt aber ohne irgend welche Preisangaben bei der anmeldung ! Bekam heute gleich zwei rechnungen gegen die ich sofort widerspruch eingelegt habe mit folgendem  ergebniss von denen :


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> wir haben zwei Anmeldungen mit Ihren Daten vorliegen:
> 
> ...



Aber habe dan mich hier bei euch etwas durch gearbeitet und bin nun etwas beruhigt.


----------

